# Miss 50 Year Old



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Check these ladies out. Apparently its been confirmed they all 50 years old. They must be GILFS or something.

The bar has been set people, woman need to take note of this!!





















































































































Other links for those at work:

http://paulpadurariu.blogspot.com/2009/07/concurs-las-vegas-miss-50-year-oldcan.html

http://forum.santabanta.com/showthread.htm?t=147452


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

shi!te, the last photo, gal in the blue is amazing.........

farking hell, roll on 50..............


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

the one in the gold bikini looks good to mount! i most definately would!!!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

They all look amazing!

Better than most 20 year olds in stoke!!!


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a great age to be 40 in 

Real women


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Check the one in the white bikini - was it really worth wearing one!!!

Next thing you will tell us that they were all men once?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

OH FFS!!!! my dream once was to attend an Olympia,but fuk that,i wanna be at the next Miss 50 show!! drooldrool!!!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

cant see the pics... damn work filter...

anyone stick them into photobucket n post em?


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Was this thread started to make Zara feel good...

LOL


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuk yeahhh!!! Unbelievable! :drool:



nibbsey said:


> Was this thread started to make Zara feel good...


I agree, she does look pretty damn good for 50 too. :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DaveI said:


> cant see the pics... damn work filter...
> 
> anyone stick them into photobucket n post em?


Other links for those at work:

http://paulpadurariu.blogspot.com/2009/07/concurs-las-vegas-miss-50-year-oldcan.html

http://forum.santabanta.com/showthread.htm?t=147452


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

FOCK!!!! They look better than half the girls who are in their 20's around where I live!!! mg: it feels so so wrong but... :drool: they are hot! :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Imagine being a teen and that's your granny. Fvcking hell every one of your mates would be begging to go visit your gran.

The one in blue, gold or black costumes must get more action that half the current 20 something these days.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy ****!!!

I Hope who ever i marry looks that good at 50!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Imagine being a teen and that's your granny. Fvcking hell every one of your mates would be begging to go visit your gran.
> 
> The one in blue, gold or black costumes must get more action that half the current 20 something these days.


The one in blue would get it! DAMN RIGHT! And I'm 20! mg:


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

i bet they do a LOT of shaggin in their current ripe old age


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> FOCK!!!! They look better than half the girls who are in their 20's around where I live!!! mg: it feels so so wrong but... :drool: they are hot! :lol:


OMG :thumb:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice tatoo


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good find.

They look sccchhwheet


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

50? Seriously!?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome stuff! Doesnt make me feel so bad about being 30 now!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

wow mg:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Gaz_1989 said:


> They all look amazing!
> 
> Better than most 20 year olds in stoke!!!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

fk me, this really brings the prospect of actual daughter/mother/granny 3somes right to the fore.

I mean just now, you think about it, take a w4nk, and immediately feel disgusted because of the usual mingness - with the advent of this, it really is a "no feelings of guilt or disgust" type of a deal - nice find - *zip*, out it comes.

:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

better than most any age full stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

It cant be possible, but the test I have had so far this week is kicking in.

Cant get up from my desk at work now, would be a bit obvious!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

F*ck yes! Awesome, reps to the OP!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

my friend sent me this is an email a couple of weeks ago.....if they really are 50+ they look amazing :rockon:


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

anyone spot any real boobs?


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

as above


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW.

:w00t:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would bone every single one of them.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

must_try_harder said:


> anyone spot any real boobs?


No harm mate, but real 50yr old boobs or the ones in those pics, it's an easy choice for me! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

must_try_harder said:


> anyone spot any real boobs?


nope fake all the way :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

id bone every single 1 of them. they are proper hottys, better than the birds dwn here in devon


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

these women are impressive...i once had a fling with a 47 year old women who was almost up there with these tbh..bodywise anyway,she hadnt ever had surgery either.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> these women are impressive...i once had a fling with a 47 year old women who was almost up there with these tbh..bodywise anyway,she hadnt ever had surgery either.


Lucky sod :thumb: , how old was you?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Lucky sod :thumb: , how old was you?


24,im 25 now.

her son was 2 years older than me at 26 :whistling:

he never lived there though,pretty sure he wouldnt have been be pleased lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> 24,im 25 now.
> 
> her son was 2 years older than me at 26 :whistling:
> 
> he never lived there though,pretty sure he wouldnt have been be pleased lol


Well done you :thumb: and no - I very much doubt he would be best pleased.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Where and when is the next Miss 50 year old comp??????.......WE NEED to know :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Like fcuk her in blue is 50!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> Where and when is the next Miss 50 year old comp??????.......WE NEED to know :beer:


I wish I knew. But if their daughters look half as good as this a mother daughter night would be pretty hot!!! :thumb:

Though probably find the daughters who are probably in their late 20's look nothing like this!! :confused1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

50!!!! They look better than any lassie I know, and I'm talkin bout girls in the 18-22 bracket!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Finally found some good looking women my age!!!!


----------

